# looking for a 10 band graphic equalizer...



## thewonder (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont want to pay to update my Realplayer to get the ten band graphic equalizer and dont want to have to "try it free for 14 days" over and over and ... . I asked a Geek Squad guy,
while putzing around the good guys, and he suggested I search Realplayer, equalizer, torrent!
After searching the forums I discovered torrents can be fraught with hazards and in most cases are illegal. This site goes so far as to restrict discussion of torrents. I am all for 
playing by the rules , so, is anyone aware of a freeware 10 band graphic equalizer that would be compatible with Realplayer? I NEED MY SOUL AND I NEED TO HEAR IT AT ITS BEST!


----------



## Bad Cyborg (Apr 5, 2008)

You already have a free 10-band graphic equalizer if your mainboard comes with a Realtek audio chip. You gain access to this by selecting the Realtek audio manager. (Please note however that this 10 band EQ is only available on Windows XP, not Vista.) This 10 band EQ will be applied globally, which means over all applications, including games. :up: If you have an audio chip other than Realtek, you may download Blaze WebEQ, which again, is not for Vista.

Bottom line, we don't have any solution for Vista. :down:


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

thewonder said:


> I dont want to pay to update my Realplayer to get the ten band graphic equalizer and dont want to have to "try it free for 14 days" over and over and ... . I asked a Geek Squad guy,
> while putzing around the good guys, and he suggested I search Realplayer, equalizer, torrent!
> After searching the forums I discovered torrents can be fraught with hazards and in most cases are illegal. This site goes so far as to restrict discussion of torrents. I am all for
> playing by the rules , so, is anyone aware of a freeware 10 band graphic equalizer that would be compatible with Realplayer? I NEED MY SOUL AND I NEED TO HEAR IT AT ITS BEST!


Winamp which is the best free audio player on the market, has a 10 ban eq.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gonzoo (May 16, 2008)

stylez79 said:


> Winamp which is the best free audio player on the market, has a 10 ban eq.
> Hope this helps.


.. and then what to do if listening to streaming radio? 
- or DVD/Blueray movies?


----------



## Bad Cyborg (Apr 5, 2008)

stylez79 said:


> Winamp which is the best free audio player on the market, has a 10 ban eq.
> Hope this helps.


That's highly subjective. Anyway all media players come with 10 band EQ, even Windows' default media player, they only require you to search for it. If you want _global_ 10 band EQ, you need the one found on Realtek audio manager for XP. Like I said, to this day there is no solution for Vista. Perhaps Microsoft could've looked into this before canning Windows XP.


----------

